# Review wanted for Harry Potter and The Chamber of Secrets



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I will be taking my family to Harry Potter and The Chamber of Secrets movie next weekend.......hopefully.

Has anyone watched the movie yet? 
How was it compared to the book?
How was it compared to the 1st movie?
Did you enjoy the movie?
Was it darker than the 1st movie?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Saw it on Saturday night. It was DEFINITELY darker than the 1st one, and a couple of the scenes were much more scary and creepy than anything in the first one. While I was standing in line waiting to go in watching the people stream out of the theater, there were several younger kids that looked pretty traumatized. 

That being said, I thought that the movie was GREAT! It followed the book about as well as the first one did. There were scenes from the book that were left out, and a few things were switched around, but all in all, it was very faithful to the book.

The special effects were much better this time around. The Quiddich match actually looked pretty realistic. One of the scary scenes actually made my skin crawl, and the big bad at the end is pretty impressive looking.

I would HIGHLY recommend it, but not for the younger kids. Especially if they are afraid of spiders or snakes.


----------

